#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  My theory of personality types

## Kimani Shorter

Hello, My name is Kimani Shorter and I'm promoting my theory of personality types. This is a summary of my theory and the three types I came up with.

Summary
The Designer
The Professional
The Charmer

It reconfigures some of Carl Jung's archetypes and some of the types found on the DSM (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders) into something new.

----------


## Astral Eye

the mentalist

----------


## Branwen

The arrested developmental.

----------


## Jackal

None of them. If I had to go for one I would say Hero for troubled, although I'm sure as hell no Hero!

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

I'm a designer... hero or wise man I'm not sure. The creative tendencies are what really stick out for me. I find I get depressed if I cannot make things with my hands, I'm a craftsman at heart, that's a fact.

----------


## Kimani Shorter

Thanks for the feedback

----------


## alyssa

The trickster

----------


## Angelos

I don't think that your theory can unite all types of people existing.. Besides, you don't discover how you made these types.

----------


## Kimani Shorter

Yeah my theory is mostly for people that have disorders that don't stop them from being productive members of society. My theory doesn't account for people with debilitating disorders or people with forms of mental retardation.

I assembled these types after extensively studying Carl Jung's archetypes. I found there was a correlation between the archetypes and some disorders.

Since I was last here I developed a career guide for these type that I have come up with.

----------


## Kimani Shorter

I have added a career section to my site. Suitable careers for each super-archetype

http://kimanishorter.tripod.com/id2.html
http://kimanishorter.tripod.com/id3.html
http://kimanishorter.tripod.com/id4.html

----------

